# تقنية جديدة لإنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)

عندما يتحدث المرء عن الطاقة الشمسية فإن أول ما يخطر في البال هو تحويلها إلى كهرباء عن طريق الخلايا الضوئية، إلا أن هذه التقنية أضحت قديمة بسبب أدائها الضعيف وكلفتها العالية ...


حتى وقت قريب كانت التقنية السائدة للاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية هي تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية وذلك عن طريق ما يسمى بالخلايا الضوئية، التي تتميز بلونها الأسود وكثيرا ما نراها في بعض أنواع الآلات الحاسبة أو ساعات اليد أو غيرها. إن استخدام الخلايا الضوئية لهذه الأغراض يعد أمرا مفيدا حيث يتم تخزين طاقة الشمس على شكل طاقة كهربائية في بطاريات صغيرة تزودنا بالكهرباء في الأوقات التي لا تتوفر فيها أشعة الشمس.
*تقنية الخلايا الضوئية لا تصلح في المشاريع الكبرى*
إلا أن استخدام الخلايا الضوئية لإنتاج كميات كبيرة من الطاقة بغض استهلاكها في المنازل والمصانع لا يعد أمرا سهلا. فلا تزال تقنيات تخزين الكهرباء في بطاريات كبيرة بحاجة للكثير من التطوير، فالبطاريات لا تستطيع تخزين كميات كبيرة كما أنها تتسم بالكلفة العالية. لذا فإننا نجد أن شركات الطاقة البديلة تتجه مؤخرا إلى تقنية جديدة لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية تتمثل في استخدام حرارة الشمس في تسخين المياه أو سوائل أخرى يتم تخزينها واستخدامها في الأوقات التي تكون فيها أشعة الشمس محجوبة. 
*المحطات الشمسية الحرارية هي تقنية المستقبل*
تستخدم هذه التقنية الجديدة في جيل جديد من محطات إنتاج الكهرباء تسمى المحطات الشمسية الحرارية، وتتميز ببساطتها وانخفاض كلفتها. وسينتشر هذا النوع الجديد من المحطات في كثير من المناطق في العالم. ففي مدينة مصدر البيئية التي يخطط لإقامتها قرب أبو ظبي سيتم الاعتماد على هذا النوع من المحطات في تزويد المدينة بالطاقة الكهربائية. كذلك فإن كثيرا من المناطق في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تشهد بناء هذه المحطات. وأعلن في شهر فبراير/شباط 2008 عن بناء محطة ضخمة من هذا النوع في ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية ستكون قوتها الإنتاجية 280 ميغا واط من الكهرباء. وللمقارنة فإن أكبر محطة لإنتاج الكهرباء عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية تنتج 20 ميغا واط فقط. 





هذا هو الجيل الجديد من محطات الطاقة الشمسية​
إن الجيل الجديد من المحطات الشمسية الحرارية يتخذ أشكالا متعددة لكنها تعتمد في معظمها على تجميع أشعة الشمس عن طريق المرايا العاكسة في نقطة مركزية ترتفع فيها درجة الحرارة إلى مستويات عالية تمكن مثلا من تحويل مياه البحر إلى بخار يستخدم في تحريك توربينات، أو إذابة الملح على درجة 565 درجة مئوية وتخزينه في خزانات خاصة، ومن ثم استخدامه لتسخين المياه حين تكون أشعة الشمس محجوبة. 
*مبادرة لتزويد أوروبا بالكهرباء العربية*
يذكر أن شركة مان MAN الألمانية دخلت مؤخرا في شراكة مع شركة سولار ميلينيوم Solar Millenium الألمانية لتأسيس عدد من المحطات الحرارية الشمسية لإنتاج الكهرباء في دول الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا. ويقوم نادي روما برعاية مباشرة لمثل هذه المشاريع وذلك مبادرة شخصية من الأمير الحسن بن طلال من الأردن الذي أصدر العام الماضي "الكتاب الأبيض" الذي دعى فيه إلى تزويد القارة الأوروبية بما تحتاجه من طاقة كهربائية عن طريق إنتاجها في الصحارى العربية.


----------



## abodyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ساكانا (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة ,, و لله يجزيك الخير 
انا ابحث عن مثل هذه المواضيع 

شكرا كتير


----------



## سند سند (26 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة ,
كيف نولد طاقه كهربائه للبيت مجانا ؟
*


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة ,
كيف نولد طاقه كهربائه للبيت مجانا ؟
مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة ,
كيف نولد طاقه كهربائه للبيت مجانا ؟


----------



## toto thth (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tanji12 (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعيد عباس العقابي (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبو موسى 1 (12 يناير 2011)

اريد معلومات عن تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية الصباغية


----------



## ban2009ban (21 يناير 2011)

ماهي التقنية الجديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واي شيء فيها جديد


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يونيو 2011)

اول شيء مشكورين على هالفكرة لكن الامير حسن ملقاش غير يحل مشاكل الطاقة للدول الاجنبية في بلاد العرب يحل مشاكل بلادة الاول ربنا يعتمها عليه وعلى اروبا تبعتة


----------



## رشيد الديزل (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه اخوي يوسف بشويش على الرجال


----------



## المهندس حسام على (6 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you on this generation from propagation electric from the sun


----------



## eng-aoto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا موضوع مفيد ونكدر نستغله ببلادنا مو بالضرورة يكون الموضوع خاص باوروبا


----------



## eng_haidar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي ببحث للماستر عن المحطات الشمسية الحرارية


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا
الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## ناصر999 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

كم يولد لوح الطاقة الشمسية الواحد من الكهرباء بالفولت وهل هذه الكهرباء هي دس ام اس


----------



## احمد الشهبه (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## Azeezalrooh (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## jomma (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Ahmaaad (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ناصر999 قال:


> كم يولد لوح الطاقة الشمسية الواحد من الكهرباء بالفولت وهل هذه الكهرباء هي دس ام اس



ليست ألواح لتوليد الطاقه ولكن هي فقط مرايا - تعكس الشمس - إلى نقطه معينه مثل العدسات المقعره - ولكن هذه مرايا (مثل مرءاة السيارة) بس حجم كبير ومقعره نسبيا -- مجموعه كبيره من هذه المرايا تعكس الشمس إلى نقطه واحده في رأس البرج (اللي تشوفوه في الصوره) راس البرج يحتوي ماء أو أي ماده أخرى مثل الملح - وترتفع درجة حرارة هذه النقطه بسبب كثرة عدد المرايا إلى حوالي 500 درجة مئوية ! ومن ثم تستخدم هذه الحرار في تسخين الماء اللذي يتحول إلى بخار يندفع لتحريك توربينات تنتج الكهرباء ! يصل إنتاج البرج الواحد في المحطات الكبيره إلى 250 mw 

طبعا تحتاج إلى عدد كبير من المرايا ومساحه كبيره على الأرض 

لدي بحث شامل في هذا المجال لدرجة الماجستير من امريكا في الهندسة حيث يتم استخدمت هذا البخار في محطات تحلية المياه (التبخير الوميضي) وهوا مشروع ناجح ويستعيد تكلفته في خلال 4 سنوات عن طريق الإستغناء عن البترول في محطات التحلية.

ولكن للاسف لا أعلم اين اضع بحثي ولا أعلم شركات تشتغل في هذا الموضوع حاليا في الإمارات أو السعودية أو قطر ! 

هل من مساعده؟

سلام


----------

